# [SOLVED] Can no longer use the same keyboard key twice in a row?



## NotSoGeeky (Oct 9, 2008)

I was running a program that uses the shift key on a regular basis. I apparently held it down too long because some kind of message asking if I wanted to turn a filter off or something of that nature. I thought this was related to the program that I was running so I turned it of without really thinking.

Now, I cannot use any keyboard key twice in a row. (Is this "sticky keys"?) I'm not speaking of Repeat Rate. All of that looks normal. Literally, the second (or more) time(s) the same character is typed it does not register. I am currently having to press the shift key (any others would do) before typing double-letter words. Even a mouse click breaks the cycle.

"My masage loks like this otherwise."

:huh:


----------



## NotSoGeeky (Oct 9, 2008)

While typing the above message, "sticky keys" came to my mind at the last moment. I inserted it into the post above just before sending.

It wasn't until a few moments after sending that I realized I was on to something and was then able to easily search for the answer:

"Ease of Access => Change how your keyboard works => Turn on Filter Keys" was checked. I turned it off, applied changes, and all is working again.


Sometimes you just have to put things down on paper to think clearly, I guess!


----------

